# Should I get two twin beds or one master bed?



## sage_mines (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know if I know anyone who would want to come, so I've been thinking of getting the master bed. But if someone decided to come and room with me, then I would want two beds. I'm speaking about rooms at Califur, by the way. I want to make reservations, but I'm confuzzled. Oh, the decisions! What should I do, Oprah? Or fellow furs?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd say get two twins unless you can afford the entire stay for the hotel by yourself and do not expect any roommates.

If you do not mind random furs rooming with you, it will not be hard to find some, and thus you should plan accordingly with two twins.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

i would go with what ever is cheaper. 150.00 a night is already enough


edit. 125.00 per night


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I'll be rooming, then.


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 21, 2008)

I say avoid rooming with somebody unless you know them really well. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Esplender (Feb 22, 2008)

Get the master bed. Make anyone who bugs you to let them room with you sleep on the floor.


----------



## sakket (Feb 22, 2008)

be sure to wear some form of chastity belt if you plan to sleep at all! that sounds scary!


----------

